# Should i get an untrained cockatiel?



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

*UPDATE: got a young female. help please*

I've been wanting another cockatiel for 6 months and my parents are always lying and giving me excuses and what not and my bird really wants another friend. I went to check the cockatiels today and saw a beautiful pearl cockatiel. it was the only pearl and I really want it and the pet shop owner said they aren't hand fed or trained and are ''savage''. The first cockatiel i got was trained and the shop owner said if i get this pearl cockatiel he/she might ruin spikys behavior since it's a ''savage'' cockatiel.I am capable of training it and it is an adult not a young btw. I really want another cockatiel and my parents keep saying my rooms gonna turn into a zoo and 100s of other excuses. Will getting an untrained cockatiel really affect my trained one..?




Updated post below.


----------



## Mayra (Aug 4, 2014)

It could. It's very common for a trained bird to bond with a new one and he may not be as bonded to you as he was before. But if you have the time and dedication to work with her individually to gain her trust before introducing her to Spiky then it should work out. It doesn't sound like your parents want anymore animals in their home though. You guys probably need to talk a bit more about it.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

It's important to quarantine a new bird, just in case it is ill, before exposing it to your other bird. This means in a separate room. I don't know if that would work for you.


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

It's more than likely that Spiky's behaviour will be influenced by the new cockatiel, and as someone with experience with parent reared tiels, I can tell you isn't at all easy. I'm not saying it's _impossible_ to tame one, but it requires a lot of extra work. For those reasons, I recommend that you look for a hand reared tiel elsewhere... Cosmo is lovely, and I wouldn't change him for the world, but even he wasn't "savage" when we first bought him, and he still isn't 100% tame. But, it's your decision, of course!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

To be honest I own a bird who was not tame at all when I got him Shake, you couldn't even hold him on your hand hehe . It has taken us 3 years to get him to let us scritch him . If you want a sweet bird I would advise against an untame cockatiel if you don't have the time or dedication it takes to tame them to a sweet bird . That is just my personal experience


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

I agree that you should consider another bird. You parents apparently aren't sure about it. If they do agree and you have a "problem" bird you may have to rehome it.or it will strongly influence your parents the next time you want another pet. 

Having said that I have got a cockatiel from the shelter. He's an adult & I don't know his past. He was very hand off & a nervous bird. It's taken a year but he's very bond to us. He's got no interest in bonding with my baby tiel. He certainly has come a long way.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

I had a very loving friendly cockatiel and then I got her a friend. The new one was very scared and aggressive to people, and now my older bird hisses any time anyone even walks by her. They're getting a little better, but it takes a lot of work, and yeah, it could definitely be a bad influence on your current bird.

Your parents seem like they've made it pretty clear that they're not ok with you getting any more birds though, so you might just have to let it go. As long as you spend a lot of time with your tiel, he really doesn't NEED a bird friend.


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

Thank you for your answers, i suppose i'll look elsewhere for a tamed one


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

UPDATE:


okay so my dad unexpectedly bought a female cockatiel and nobody even knows her age, not even the petshop. I was told to feed her with the syringe and i'm not very experienced with young ones, mostly adults. How many times should I feed her a day? does it need water? how old do you think is she? Till how long should i feed her with the syringe?


Thanks and i'm sorry for stupid questions but i'm so excited to start getting to know her.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

A pet shop sold you an unweaned cockatiel and they gave you no instructions or age for feeding schedule, didn't teach you or even find out if you can even hand feed? The unweaned part alone is illegal in my state, the rest is incredible.. That's just sketchy on so many levels, especially from an actual establishment and not just a backyard breeder. 

Do you have a scale to weigh her? If you don't, get one now. If age is completely unknown, probably at least try three a day at first but she looks on the older baby end, so you'll probably only need one or two a day. Put some millet in with her as well to help start weaning when she's ready. If she's nibbling at seed at all, there should be a water dish in with her, very shallow. Again because age is unknown, I would honestly recommend hand feeding until the baby starts to reject on its own to avoid force weaning a chick that is much younger than it looks.


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

SoCalTiels said:


> A pet shop sold you an unweaned cockatiel and they gave you no instructions or age for feeding schedule, didn't teach you or even find out if you can even hand feed? The unweaned part alone is illegal in my state, the rest is incredible.. That's just sketchy on so many levels, especially from an actual establishment and not just a backyard breeder.
> 
> Do you have a scale to weigh her? If you don't, get one now. If age is completely unknown, I would start trying three a day but she looks on the older baby end, so you'll probably only need one or two a day. Put some millet in with her as well to help start weaning when she's ready. If she's nibbling at seed at all, there should be a water dish in with her, very shallow. Again because age is unknown, I would honestly recommend hand feeding until the baby starts to reject on its own to avoid force weaning a chick that is much younger than it looks.



i'll go weight her now and yea, I thought it's weird that they don't even know the age. Spiky was brought in and they didn't know the age either until a good friend verified for me.


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

Whatever you do, DON'T clip her wings before fledging!
I have a rescue tiel that was found outdoors, not fully weaned. His foster mom had to nurse him back to health. Unfortunately she also gave him a severe wing clip. It's messed up his balance & his ability to climb & perch.

Definitely read up on hand feeding. Get any supplies needed as soon as possible.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Did they give you a syringe and formula?
The formula needs to be warm, but not hot.
When I got my Silver he was eight weeks old. The pet store said to feed him once a day in the evening.
Here is a video on hand feeding:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb-JOCvUxqQ
Do you hear the raspy cry the baby tiel is making? That is something they grow out of after they are weened.
Also, please note that she is inserting the syringe on the left side of the baby's mouth (the feeder's right).


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I have an untame cockatiel that I've had for about a year and a half...while she does sometimes come and land on me, and she is calm in my presence, she is still not handleable and probably never will be. However, she hasn't made my tame cockatiels love me any less! If anything, they've rubbed off on her to the point where she accepts me as part of her flock. If YOU want a guaranteed tame tiel, don't get her. But I doubt she will cause your tame tiel to go wild.


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

dianne said:


> Did they give you a syringe and formula?
> The formula needs to be warm, but not hot.
> When I got my Silver he was eight weeks old. The pet store said to feed him once a day in the evening.
> Here is a video on hand feeding:
> ...


yes they gave me a syringe and formula and told me to refrigerate any leftover formula, but wasn't so sure about that so i googled and found out this pet shop is telling me the opposite of what i should really do -__-. i learned how to feed her from the left side once in morning and evening but she didnt make a single noise ever since dad got her i hope thats normal though


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't think you need to worry about her not making any noise.
You could make other food available to her, especially millet and perhaps some fresh vegetables. What does she weigh?


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

oh ok thanks
she weights about 71g.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

So, it sounds like she's not fully grown yet, but close. You should weigh her every day and should see her gaining. I think adult teils weigh between 85 and 110 grams. Someone with more knowledge, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

she started eating millets and i'm kind of glad bc she seems to like them a lot more than formula. shes currently snuggling near my laptop fan after her dinner is it wrong to keep her there or is it fine? she looks so comfortable ._.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AAAmI/v_6aakMozCY/w415-h553-no/2014-11-15.jpg


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, that's cute! Maybe it's warm there for her.

Keep us posted on how she's doing. I wish you the very best with her.


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

so its been 3 days and i checked her weight and **** shes losing weight instead of gaining!? shes down to 63 she has formula 2 times a day and tiny bits of millet as a snack. she poops normally but why... i'm learning how to give her formula but i make sure she ate sufficiently. she seems to hate formula but she cant rely on millets every single day.. i dont know what to do shes underweight and i'm too young and my parents believe i'm responsible and i am i just don't know how to handle this situation maybe i'm feeding her too little or too much :S help plz anyone


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

You need to assess the situation. Is she eating seed? If she is, there is no reason to restrict how much she can have at this point. Let her eat as much as she wants until her weight gets back up. Give her as much millet as she wants too.

If she won't eat much seed, you may have to feed her formula more times each day. 

You definitely need to find a way to keep her weight up.

You are in a difficult situation. I wish I could be of more help. Keep us posted.


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Lady Light said:


> so its been 3 days and i checked her weight and **** shes losing weight instead of gaining!? shes down to 63 she has formula 2 times a day and tiny bits of millet as a snack. she poops normally but why... i'm learning how to give her formula but i make sure she ate sufficiently. she seems to hate formula but she cant rely on millets every single day.. i dont know what to do shes underweight and i'm too young and my parents believe i'm responsible and i am i just don't know how to handle this situation maybe i'm feeding her too little or too much :S help plz anyone


What I've learnt in situations like this is that short term gain is better over long term benefits. Let her eat whatever she wants for now. Millet is fine. That is a lot of weight loss, so just make sure she keeps eating.

Don't be afraid to ask your parents for help as well.


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

the pet store lady has agreed to keep her with her for few weeks till shes out of this method and starts eating solids and drinks too. there is also a bird a bit older than mine at the petstore and its been adopted and the owners are asking the same favors from her as well. So i'm quite happy she may have a friend while there. We'll bring her tomorrow. None of us know how to feed her properly so we just gave up. But at least she will gain weight while at the pet store


also forgot to mention she is a pro when feeding babies i saw her and shes so awesome so kiwi(birds name) will be in good hands


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

Lady Light:
Yes, good for you. I do think that's the best solution--to have the pet store take her back until she is fully weaned.
Best wishes.
Dianne


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

so misty (i changed her name from kiwi) is back home after spending 3 weeks at the pet shop. her friends were all taken away back so i felt bad for her. She stopped eating from formula and now knows how to eat seeds on her own. I have to give her water though bc she thinks water is a toy instead 


She is soon to be a biiiiiiiiiiig troublemaker i know it D:


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear she's doing better!


----------



## Lady Light (Aug 30, 2014)

thanks <3 she is very sweet and very active I'm glad shes looking happier than ever <3


----------

